
Mozilla Shooting For March 22 Firefox 4 Final Release - taylorbuley
http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/18a347956e4693eb?pli=1
======
jbanko
I want to be excited by this, but FF is just no longer a compelling browser
option for me anymore. I recently had it installed only for Firebug, but now
that Chrome and Safari have embedded reasonable developer tools, I feel like I
don't have any need for another browser. I know the FF team is planning on a
more continuous update cycle, but I wonder if it may be too late.

~~~
ootachi
What in particular do you prefer in Chrome and Safari over Firefox 4?

~~~
jbanko
I don't have any specific features in mind, really. Being on OSX, I can't opt
out of Safari. Chrome is my main browser because it feels fast, and rarely
causes me pain. Safari is my backup. I just don't have a need for a third
browser, and the first two slots are taken. One by default, and one because
it's a great piece of software.

------
martinp
RC1 has been very stable for me so far, no crashes or instabilities even with
beta addons (Firebug). Upgraded from 3.6 about a week ago.

Looks like Mozilla taking their time with this release wasn't completely
unjustified. I just hope the overall quality won't decrease when they start to
shorten their release cycles.

